# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رواية جوري وفيصل

## احلى ماخلق ربي

نتعرف على ابطال القصه....
عائلة{ابو الهام}
الجزء الاول:::
ابوالهام ..(سليمان)...
ام الهام ..(الجوهره)
الهام ..متزوجه ولد خالتها وعندها بنت اسمها (مها )عمرها سنتين2..
وجوري.. دلوعة ابوها وامها ..طبعا ابوها يموووت عليها ومدلعها دلع وحاط لها سواق وخدامه لها خاص غير سواق البيت والخدم حقين البيت وعمرها 18سنه في ثالث ثانوي ..

.................................................. .................................................. ...................................... . عائلة {ابو فيصل}
ابو فيصل ..(عبدالعزيز)اخو ابو الهام 
ام فيصل ..(نهله) ...
ريم ..عندها اربع عيال بنتين وولدين متزوجه واحد من اقرباها
رنا ..عندها متزوجه وعندها ولدين
فيصل..عمره 20سنه ويدرس طب..
رشا..صديقة جوري الروح بالروح وعمرها 18سنه بثالث ثانوي..
وهيا ..اخر العنقود بس ابو فيصل مايدلع عادي عنده ..عمرها 9سنوات
.................................................. .................................................. ....................................... عائله {ام نواف}
ام نواف..(هيا)هي اخت ابو فيصل وابو الهام زوجها متوفي
نواف ..عمره 20سنه صديق فيصل الروح بروووح...
ويارا: عمرها 22سنه متزوجه وعندها بنتين
نوف..عمرها 18 ينه وهي دايما مع الجوري ورشا.
وعبدالرحمن..عمره 15سنه وهو خبل البيت ....
.................................................. .................................................. .......................................وباقي شخصيات راح تتعرفون عليهم بالقصه...........


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,



بالبدايه كانت جوري جالسه بالحديه تحت وتشرب عصير وتقرأ مجلات وكان يوم اربعاء وهي ماداومت وجالسه تنتظر ابوها بالحديقه وامها كانت طالعه تجيب اغراض للبيت هي وخدامه من الخدم لان اختها وعيالها بيجون اللي هم اخوان رزج الهام وامه....

جاء ابو الهام .
جوري راحت تفتح له الباب.
جوري : هلا والله وغلا وينك يابو الهام قاعده لحالي.
ابو الهام(سليمان) : هلا هلا ههههه وش فيك ماداومتي اليوم .
جوري : لا والله .جالسه بالبيت ..تخبر اليوم سهره ومابي اصير دايخه.
ابو الهام (سليمان) : ايه يلا اجل ندخل جوا لحد ماتجي امك ونتغدى ...
الجوري : يلا ..
ودخلو وجلسو سوالييف لحد مادخلت عليهم ام الهام (الجوهره)
ام الهام(الجوهره) : السلام .
الجوري وابو الهام(سليمان ) : وعليك السلام .
ام الهام (الجوهره) : اوه مجتمعين.
جوري : افا عليك بس ننتظرك عشان تكمل الجمعه هههه.

ام الهام (الجوهره) : هههههههههه بروح اشوف بالمطبخ جهزو كل شيء ولالا 
جوري : اوكي بس بسرعه لاني بطلع بعد شوي بروح لسوق عشان اشتري لي لبس لليوم 
ابو الهام (سليمان) : وانتي كل يوم لبس 
جوري : اوه وش اسوي يعني تبغى جوري بنت سليمان تكرر لبسها 
ابو الهام (سليمان) : لا والله ماابغى جوري بنت سليما تكرر لبسها ههههههههه 
ام الهام (الجوهره ) : اوه اخرتوني يلا بروح .....
الجوري وابو الهام (سليمان ) :هههههههههههههههههه
جوري : يلا بابا بروح لسوق تبغى شيء 
ابو الهام (سليمان ) : سلااامتك


...........وراحت جوري ولبست عبايتها وقالت لخدامتها تقول لسواق يجهز السياره وطلعت وراحت لحياة مول ومن محل لي محل ولقت لها لبس رجعت وهي تعبانه اخذت لها شاور ونامت ساعه لحد مااذن المغرب وقامت وجعدت شعرها ولبست برمودا جينز وبلوزا طويله شوي بس لونها ابيض وفيها زخارف بالفضي ولبست حزام فضي عريض على الخصر وكعب (وانتو بكرامه) لونه ابيض واكسسورات على الوان البلوزا ونزلت تحت وراحت للمطبخ عند امها .....
جوري : سلااام 
ام الهام (الجوهره) : هلا والله ببنيتي وعليكم السلام وش ذا الزين 
الجوري : هههههه اخق انا على هالكلام ...هاه خلصتو 
ام الهام (الجوهره): ايه مابقى شيء ....
وفجأه رن الجرس وراحت جوري عند الصاله ودخلت الهام فتحت لها الخدامه ....

جوري وهي تمشي لعند الهام : هلا هلا هلا ووالله بأم مهوي الحلوه ...
الهام : اوه اليوم فيه ترحيب ياهلا بك 
وراحت جوري وسلمت على الهام وخذت من الخدامه مهوي باستها وقالت : قلبي والله اخبارك 
مها : تيبه انتي احبارك (طيبه انتي اخبارك)
جوري : انا كويسه يلا تعالي معاي نجلس 
وجلسو الهام وجوري سوالفه بصاله لحد ماجت ام الهام
ام الهام (الجوهره) : هلا والله ببنيتي 
الهام : هلا بك 
ام الهام : اخبارك وينك من زمان
الهام : والله بخير الله يسلمك 
جوري : احم احم نحن هناااا 
ام الهام : تكلمت الصاااحيه 
جوري : هههههه مدري وش فيك علي اليوم ...
ام الهام : بلا لسانك طويل 
جوري : حرام عليييييك متى طولت صوتي ...الا اقول ماما بيجون عماني اليوم 
ام الهام : اكيد انشاءالله 
جوري : اشوا مشتاقه لرشوي ونوفه ..
الهام : وانتي توك تدرين 
جوري : بصراحه ايه ههههههه
الهام وام الهام : ههههههههههه
الهام : بروح اسلم على ابوي عنده احد 
جوري : لا بس زوجك 
الهام : اجل يلا بروح ... تعالي معاي اخاف تطلع لي قطوتك(لان عند جوري قطوه وتخاف منها الهام وجوري ماتتغطى عن زوج الهام لان كل عيال خالتها اخوانها من الرضاعه )
جوري : والله ما ودي بس يلا عشان توك جايه ..
الهام : الحمدالله والشكر ههههههههههه 
وراحو جوري والهام وام الهام لعندهم وسلمو على فهده زوج الهام وابو الهام وجلسو سواليف وضحك فجأه طق باب حق باب مجلس الرجال وراحو جوري والهام ركض وام الهام راحت معاهم وطبعه جوري اخر وحده واول من دخل فيصل ولد عمها وشافها من ورا واعجب فيييها مرا ودخل فيصل وسلم على عمه 

ابو الهام : وينكم تأخرتو .
ابو فبصل : ابد لا تأخرنا ولا شيء .
فيصل : كيفك ياعمي عساك بخير 
ابو الهام : بخير الله يسلمك 

عند الحريم 

دخلت جوري لقت رشا 
جوري : رشوووووي حبيبة قلبي ويييييينك من زماان ماكني بنت عمك .
رشا : هلا وج وج بعد قلبي انتي اللي وينك .
جوري : اخبارك ..؟
رشا: بخير الله يسلمك
وبعدها على طول دخلو عمت جوري ورشا ام نواف ووكمل الهبال وجتهم نوف 
سلمت نوف على الحريم ولما وصلت للمهبل جوري ورشا ا
جوري : اهلن اهلن ببنت العمه القاطعه وسلمت عليها 
نوف : حرام انا قاطعه يالقاطعه 
رشا: ههههههههههه خلاص كلكم قاطعي وسلمت على نوف .. كيفك؟ 
نوف : بخير الله يسلمك وجلسو سواليف وضحك 
وجت خالت جوري وكمل الهبال لان بنات خالة جوري هدى وساره تؤام اكبر من جوري بسنه 



وجلسو هبال وسوالف مع الحريم وضحك وتعشو وراحت خالة جوري والهام وباقي العمان والهام وزوجها 

لهام : جوري سلمتي على عمي 
جوري : لا والله ماسلمت 
نوف : كلنا ماسلمنا 
رشاء : ايه والله
الهام : وش تستنون البسو عباياتكم ورحو عندهم وسولفو معاهم 
جوري : والله فكرا 
رشا وهي قدامهم : يلا بنات gooo
وراحو لبسو عباياتهم وطلعو
دخلت رشا بعدين نوف وفي الاخير جوري طبعا فيصل اللي ماصدق لانه يبي يتعرف على جوري اكثر واكثر 
جت جوري وسلمت على عمها وسلمت على الشباب بكلمة كيفكم وجلست جمب ابوها وجنبها رشا بعدين نوف وقدامهم عمهم وفيصل ونواف وعبدالرحمن اخو نواف وجلسو سواليف وفجأه دخلت الهام وجلست جمب زوجها وكملو السواليف 
جوري : الهام شوفي من اللي زارنا 
التفت الهام وصرخت : يمه تكفين جوري شيليها 
ومن اللي زااارهم قطوة جوري اسمها (سيرينا ) وطبعا رشا ونوف خوافااات نفس الهام القطوه جت ودارت على رجلين جوري فييصل معجب بشخية جوري انها ماتخاف من الحيوانات ولا شيء ..
قالت رشاء :تكفييييييين طلعي القطواااا
جوري : هاه بابا وش رايك اطلعها 
ابوالهام : لا لاتطلعينها خليهم يخافون شوي 
التفت جوري عليهم وقالت : مالي دخل بابا يقول خليها 
طبعا الهام مبسوطا لامن سيرينا صارت بعيده عنها اللي هي القطوا 
وخذت جوري القطوا وطلعتها لانها رحمتهم ورجعت لهم 
وجت مهاوي بنت الهاام 
وجت عند الجوري وقال : هيه انتي دومي (هيه انتي قومي ) 
جوري : ايش اايش ماسمعت 
مهاوي : دووومي بدلس دمب بابا عوده (قومي بجلس جمب بابا عود)
جوري : اقلبي وجهك
مهاوي : ودهي ماينقلب (وجهي ماينقلب) 
ابو الهام مات من الضحك وقال : ههههه من وين تعلمتي هالكلام 
مهوي تأشر على جوري 
والكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مهاوي : بسرعه دومي (بسرعه قووووومي )
جوري : لا ياشيييييييخه 
مهاوي : لا انا مو سسيحه انا مها (انا مو شيخه انا مها)
الهام : حرام عليك قومي عنها
جوري : اوووه عاد جت الثاني والتفت على مهوي ماراح اقول لان هذا ابوي انا مو ابوك انتي ابوك هذا .. وتأشر على فهد ابو مها.. وانا دلوعة بابا انتي دلوعة ابوك ....
فهد : مهوي تعالي ماعليك منها تعالي عندي 
جوري : ايه تكفى فكنيييييييي 
فيصل اللي خاق واربعن ساعه يتفرج عليهااا
ابو الهام : الا اقول وش رايكم نطلع للمخيم بكرا 
جوري ونوف ورشا في وقت واحد : تكفوووووووووووووووون 
ابو فيصل :والله ما ودي بس عشان خاطر البناات نرووح 
رشا: تلوموووووووني بقلييييبي 
الكل : هههههههههههههههه
جوري اللي مسكت يد ابوها وصار تبوسها وفيصل نظراته ماحركها ومعجب فيها لانها متعلقه في ابوها وحلوه وكااامله مكمله 
الجوري : بروح اقول لامي 
نوف : خذيني معاااك 
رشا : يلا عن اذنكم بروح اقول لامي
اذا عجبكم الباااارت راح انزل البارتات
انتظر الردوووود الحلووة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووو على القصة الرووووعه
                تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

وراحو البنات وقالو لامهاتهم انهم بيروحون بكرا لللبر بعدين 
وبعدين رقو فوق لغرفة الجوري وجلسو استهبال ورقص وفله واللي تقرا مجلات واللي ترقص 
وبعدين الكل راح بيته الا الهام نامت عند اهلها عشان الصبح بتروح ويا امها المستشفى تسوي تحليل حمل عشانها حاسه انها حامل .. وطبعا لما راحو رحت جوري وغيرت ملابسها ولبست بيجامه وجلست بغرفتها على النت ومشغله التلفزيون وتتفرج على التلفزيون وتسولف مع صديقاتها باالماسن 
وبعدين طفشت ونزلت تحت ولقت الهام جالسه على التلفزيون كانت الساعه ثنتين 
جوري : غريبه مانمتي
الهام : مالي خلق نوم 
جوري رفعت يدينها فوق وجلست تدعي 
الهام :من تدعين عليه 
جوري : يارب تصيرين حااامل 
الهام : الله كريم 
وجلسو يتابعون تلفزيون ورقت الهام لغرفتها تتطمن على بنتها ورقت معاها جوري وجلست اهي والهام يسولفون بصوت واطي عشان ماتقوم مها 
الهام : جوري مالاحظتي شيء في فيصل اليوم 
جوري : مثل ايش 
الهام : مادري بس نظراااا ته عليييييك اربع وعشرين ساعه من دخلنا لين طلعنا 
جوري : لا والله مالاحظت 
وتذكرت جوري لما طاحت عينها على عين فيصل واهم بالمجلس 
وقالت : الا انا التفت بناظره وطاحت عيني بعينه بس وش تفسرين نظراته 
الهام ماصدقت على الله تسالها : اكيد يحبك او معجب 
جوري ماااااااااتت من الضحك على الهام 
الهام : ايه يمكن ليش لا 
جوري : اقول روووووووقيييييي 
وطلعت جوري وقالت : انا بروح انوم اصرف لي 
الهام : تصبحين على خير 
جوري : وانتي من اهله 
وسكرت الباب وطول ماهي تمشيء حست بصداااع 
ودخلت غرفتها وسكرت المباات وشغلت المكيف وحطت راسها على السرير بس ماننا مت اربع وعشرين ساعه تفكر بكلام الهام وتقول في نفسها ( لامستحيل يحبني خلصو البنات وجت علي..بس هومملوح وقالت لالالا شيلي عنك هالافكار ياجوري ) وسمت بسم الله ونامت 
اليوم الثاني قامت بدري الساعه تسعه وهي مانامت الا ثاث وقالت ياالله وش فيني واخذت لها شااور ونزلت تحت لقت امها والهام وابوها وقالت : صباح الخير 
الكل : صباح النور
الهام : وش عندك قايمه بدري 
جوري : مدري بس راااسي يعورني 
ولان الهام جنبها لمست راسها لقتها حاااااااره 
الهام : اوف حاااره 
ام الهام قامت على طول ولمستها لانها فعلا حاااااااره 
ام الهام : اوديك المستشفى 
ابو الهام : لا عطوها ادول او فيفادول وخلوها شوي ترتاح واذا ما خفت الحراراه بوديها انا قبل مانروح للبر ..
لانهم الساعه وحده بيروحون للبر والحين تسع 
وقامت جوري مع ام الهام وشربت فيفا دول ورقت فوق ونامت شوي 
وقامت لان حرارتها خفت وقامت لانها 12 وعلى طول لبست بنطول جينز على الخصر وتيشيرت ابيض وفيه كتابات فوشي وفسفوري وحطت ربطه الجمامجم على خصرها وسلسالين جماجم واستشورت شعرها ولبست طوق اسود مخفي ونزلت وسألت على طول الهام 
جوري : هاااااااه بشري حامل انشاءالله 
الهام : اممممممم يب يب 
جوري طمرت ذيك الطمرا وقالت ياهووووووووووه 
وراحت جنب ابوها : شفت با با بنتك عجزت صار عندها اثنين بس يااااااارب يصير ولد 
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يكتب اللي فيه الخيره
ودق جوال جوري 
جوري : هلا والله وغلا برشوووووووو 
رشا : وش عندك 
لان رشا بسيراه مع فيصل ونواف ونوف وحاطه على السبيكر يعني فيصل يسمع 
جوري : ابد بس مبسووطه لاننا بنطع هذا اولا 
رشا : اوه وثانيا 
جوري : بصيرررر
رشا : اخلصي 
جوري : خاااله مره ثانيه 
رشا : يعني الهاموه حامل 
جوري : يب يب
رشا : مبرووووووووووووك 
جوري:الله يبارك فيك 
رشا: اقول ترى احنا عن الباب يلا عشان نمشي سوا 
جوري : اوكي 
رشا : فمان الله 
جوري : مع السلامه 
جوري : يلا تراهم عند الباب 
ابو الهام : يلا طلعنا وطبعا
خالة الهام وجوري بيجون وزوج الهام اكيد بيجي مع اهله بسيارته مع خواته 
جوري : انا بطلع 
ابو الهام : يلا وانتم والحقونا 
ميد الهام وام الهام
وطلعو جوري وابو الهام 
طبعا جوري حست ان الحراراه بدت ترجع لها 
وطلعت ولقت سيارة فيصل وفيها رشا ونوف ونواف 
نزلت هي ونوف والعيال 
وسلمو على عمهم والبنات سلمو على جوري 
نوف : اركبي معانا جوري 
جوري : لالا استحي 
رشا : اوه ومن متى طالع الحيا 
جوري : كل وحدا مع اخوها انا وش اللي قططني خلاص اهم شيء بنشوف بعض بالبر
نوف ورشا: براحتك 
والكل ركب السياره راح اقوةل لكم التقسيم السيارات 
سيارة فهد
فهد والهام وخوات فهد سارا وهدى ومهوي بنت الهام في سياره 
سيارة فيصل 
فيصل ونواف ورشا ونوف واام نواف وعبجالرحمن اخو نواف 
سيارة ابو رغد 
محمد اللي هو زوج ريم وريم وعيالهم 
وسياره ابو خالد 
صالح زوج رنا ورنا وعيالها 
وسياره ابو فيصل 
ابو فيصل وام فييصل وهيونه والخدم 
وسيارة ابو الهام 
ام الهام وجوري وابو الهام 
وسياره بعد لخدم ام الهام وخدامة جوري 
في سيارة فيصل 
ركبت رشا ونوف والعيال قالت رشا : قال ايش قال تستحي 
نوف : ايه والله 
ام نواف : هههههه مين 
رشا : جوري 
نوف : قلنا لها تعالي قالت استحي انتم واخوانكم انا وش قططني 
فيصل كلما له وتكبر في عينه جوري
ام نواف : لا تراها اليوم هي بعد تعبانه 
رشا : وش دراك 
ام نواف : تقوله امها 
فيصل : وش فيها << لا شعوريا 
ام نواف : ابد تقول حراره 
فيصل في نفسه (اووه طار قلبي احسب فيها شيء ) العم يخاف عليها 
نوف : ياحياتي وحنا كلناها 
رشا : ايه والله هههه بنعتذر لها اذا وصلنا 
في سيارة فهد زوج الهام 
الهام : والله تعبانه اليوم جوري الله يستر 
فهد: ليش وش فيها عسى ماشر
الهام : حراره وهي لي جتها الحراره تتعب معها 
ساره اخت فهد : موب صاير الا كل خير 
هدى:نشاءالله 
في سيارة ابو الهام 
كانت هاااديه اهدى سياره لان جوري من التعب نامت 
وابو الهام : يوه شكل مفعول العلاج راح 
ام الهام : الله يستر والله ان قلبي ناغزني 
ابو الهام : تفائلو بالخير تجدوه 
ام الهام: الله كريم 
وكلمت عليهم الهام تطمن على جوري 
ام الهام : هلا 
الهام : هلا فيك .هاه شخبار جوري 
ام الهام : والله انها نايمه الحين ولا ادري وش سنعها 
الهام : صحيها وسولفي معها شوفي لها خلق ولالا 
ام الهام : لابد خليها تنوم عارفه اذا وصلنا بتمتر ذالبر 
الهام :ههههههههههههه الله يعينا يلا اجل مع السلامه 
ام الها: فمان الله 
وصار الطريق على هالحال 
وصلو للبر 
اخر من وصل ابو الهام وسيارة فهدواول من وصل سيارة فيصل
الهام : جوري تعالي بسلم على عمي قبل مانوصل لخيمة الحريم تعالي معي 
جوري : اخاف تذبحني رشوه هي ونوفوه
الهام : ماعليك منهم تعالي 
وراحو عند خيمه الرجاجيل وسلمو عليهم وجلسو شوي ودقيقه دقيقتين دقت رشا على جوري 
رشا: ويينك 
جوري : عند خيمة الرجاجيل 
رشاء : ماشاءالله 
جوري : يلا بجي الحين 
رشا : باي 
جوري : تشاو 
وفيصل مانزل عيووونه من جوري 
راحت جوري عند الحريم وسلمت عليهم وراحت تمشي مع البنات شوي ورجعت ونامت على كتف امها والبنات طفشانين لان جوري ماجلست معهم الا يمكن دقايق بس ولان في خيمه للحريم وفيه خيمه للبنات كانو الحريم جالسين في خيمتهم وشابين نار وجالسين حولها وجوري على كتف امها نايمه قامت جوري وراحت لخيمة البنا عشان هدوء وهي تبي تنوم وراحت لخيمتهم وكل شوي تقوم الهام عشان تشوف اختها جوري راحت ام الهام ودقت على ابو الهام 
ام الهام: هلا 
ابو الهام : هلا بك 
ام الهام : مناب مودي جوري للمستشفى 
ابو الهام : ليش زادت الحراره 
ام الهام : مرا لو الهام تقول ان خدودها حمرت 
وطبعا ابو الهام حاط على السبيكر وسمعون الشباب كل شيء وخصوصا فيصل 
ابو الهام : يلا خليها تطلع 
ام الهام : يلا مع السلامه 
ام الهام : فمان الله 
وراحت الهام وقومت جوري وقامت الجوري ولبست عباتها وطلعت ومشت من عن خيمة الرجاجيل لانها بتروح لسيارة ابوها ولاااا زم تمر من عند خيمة الرجاجيل ومرت وشاااافها فيصل 
ابو الهام : هاه شخبارك الحين 
الجوري : مدري
ابو الهام : يلا اركبي بوديك المستشفى
جوري : يلا 
وراحت المستشفى وعطوها ابره خاافضه للحراره وقالو بعد ساعه او ساعتين بيبدأ مفعولها وعطوها علاجات ومضادات ورجعت للبر ونامت عند امها وشوي قامت مع البنات وبدأ الاستهبال
وبكذا البنات راحو لخيمتهم وشغلو مسجل اغاني واستهبال وشبسات ومجلات واللي ترقص واللي تاكل وطبعا الكل نام مابقى االا البنات والشباب 
دق مشاري على جوري ومشاري اخو فهد زوج الهام واخو جوري بس من الرضاعه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو بنت عموو على البااارت الروووعه..
                   ننتظر البااارت الجديد..
                         تحياتيــ.. 
                          م ج ـــونة و حـ ل ــوة

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

منووووووورة
لع ـــــــــــــــــيووووونك يابنت عمووو راااااح انزل البااااارت

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

مشاري : اهلن جوجو
فيصل اللي مايدري عن علاقة جوري ومشاري يعني مايدري ان عيال خلاتها كلهم اولاد وبنات اخوانها من الرضاعه حتى زوج الهام فهد ولد خالتها اخوها بس الهام لا مو اخوانها 
المهم 
جوري : هلا وغلا والله 
<<مشاري حاط على السبيكر 
مشاري : يقولون وج وج تعبانه 
جوري : لا لا بدري <<تقولها بدلع 
مشاري: والله كان ودي ادق عليك من زمان بس يقولون نايمه 
جوري : لاتخاف ازعل على الدنيا كلها ولا ازعل على قلبي
مشااري : اوص لا يكبر راسي ياوخيتي <<<اوخيتي لاحظو 
فيصل ارتاااااااح نفسيا بس الا الان مااايدري
وجلسو سوالف بالاخير 
مشاري: اقول ماودكم تلبسون عباياتكم وتجون استهبال معنا 
جوري : بسأل البنات وبرد لك 
مشاري : اوكي باي
جوري : لحظه لحظه من عندك ؟
مشاري : كل الشباب 
جوري : فيصل < ركزو > وونواف وكلهم يعني 
مشااري : اهاااا ايه ايه كلهم <<شك مشاري 
فيصل انبسط ولا يدري ليييش؟؟
جوري : يمكن مااجي <<ماتبغى تجي عشان تستحي من نظراات فيصل 
مشاري : ياااويييلك بزعل 
جوري : اووه خلاص خلاص بجي باي ..وسكرت...
مشاري : غريبه وش فيها 
فيصل: الا اقول مشاري وش تصير لك جوري 
مشاااري : هههههههههه حلوه ذي يعني وش تصير بنت خالتي 
فيصل : بس 
مشاري : بس
جوري اللي شاورت البنات ووافقو وراحو البنات عند الشباب 
جوري لقتهم في خيمتهم لان في خيمه لشباب 
دخلت نوف بعدين ساره بعدين هدى بعدين بعدين رشا وبعدين جوري 
البنات : السلام 
الكل : وعليكم السلام
قالو الشباب : قبل ماتجلسون بنطلع برا مو هنا ملينا من الخيمه 
وطلعو الشباب مع البنات وجلسو برا 
فيصل: شباب وش رايكم نلعب كورا 
الشباب : يلا 
وبقولكم تقسيم الفريق 
مشاري مع عبدالرحمن اخو نواف 
ونواف مع فيصل 
البنات يشجعون طبعا وبقولكم كل وحده وش تشجع 
جوري : يلا بنات من تشجعون انا اشجع فريق مشاري وعبدالرحمن 
ساره : اكيد فريق اخوي مشور
ونوف : فريق نواف وفيصل 
رشا : فريق مشاري وعبد الرحمن 
هدى : فريق اخوي مشوووري 
وهذي هي تقسيمات الفريق جلسو تشجيع فريق نواف وفيصل جابو قول واللي دخله فيصل 
وفريق عبد الرحمن ومشاري جابو قووولين

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بس نواف وفيصل ماخلوهم وجابو ثلاث اقوال غير القول الاول يعني صارو اربع ثنين وفاااز فريق فيصل ونواف 
وبكذا قال فيصل ميد البنات : اعترفو مين اللي شجعنا 
نوف : كلهم ماشجعوكم غيري ااانا الوحيد اللي شجعتكم
نواف : بعدي بنوففه وعناد لكم بطلع نوف بكرا وانتم بتنطقووووون 
نوف : احم احم 
مشاري اللي دخل : افااا وبس انا اطلع اللي شجعوني 
فيصل انقههههر 
جوري : هههههه انقهروووو 
هدى : بعدي والله بخوي 
الكل : هههههههههههه 
ودخلو البنات لانو اذن الفجر وصلو ونامو 
اليوم الثاني وهو اخر يوم لانه يوم جمعه وبكرا داومات 
كل مشاري على اخته ساره : اهلن 
ساره : هلا والله 
مشاري : يلا تبون نتمشى 
ساره : ياهووووووه دقايق وحنا عندك 
وسكرت ومشاري وعبد الرحمن راحو يمشون البنات اللي كانو يشجعونه هههههههو ونواف اللي لعب على نوف وقال ماراح اوديك راحت مع مشاري وعبدالرحمن دارو شوي ورجعو وقال ابو الهام : يلا نمشي 
الرجاجيل : يلا خلاص انتهينا 
وراحو الرجاجيل وقال للحريم والحريم تجهزو 
وكل واحد راح لبيته 
رشا اول ماوصل البيت بس تسولف عن جوري لان رشا تموووت في جوري والكل يحب جووري لان جوري مرا حبوبه
لان جوري حبوبه مرا صار يموتون فيها بنات عمتها وبنات خالاتها 
رشا: يالبى قلب جووري اموت فيها 
فيصل : حشا ماصاربكرا بتتزوج وتروح خلاص هي تملكت 
رشا : احلف لمييييييين 
فيصل: لمشاري 
رشا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل : في شي يضحك 
رشا: ههههههههههههههههههه ايه فيه شيء
فيصل : وشو
رشا : ياغبي من اللي لعب عليك
فيصل: اصلن واااضح من دون مااحد يقولي 
رشا : اها وش اللي وضح لك 
فيصل: اجل ليش يكلمها 
رشا : لانه ههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل : الحمدالله والشكر وانهبلت اختك يافييصل
رشا : ياغبي مشاري اخو جوري من الرضاعه 
فيصل : العبي على غيري اجل كيف الهام تزوجت اخو مشاري فهد 
رشا : الله يسلمك ويسمنك الهام مو اختهم بس جوري واختهم كلهم لان ام فهد خالة جوري مرضعه جوري بس 
فيصل : تنهد وقال اهاااا
رشا : وش فيك كني معطيتك بشاره 
فيصل بدون مايحس: بشاااره وبس
رشا : اوه اخوي عشيق وانا مادري 
فيصل حس بعمره ورجمها بالمخده : الشره مو عليك على اللي يكلمك 
وقام فيصل من عندهم
وريم جت عندهم بصاله لانها بتنام عندهم : خير وش قصتكم وش فيه فيصل معصب 
رشا : اخوك صار عشييق وانا مادري 
وقالت رشا لريم السالفه 
ريم : وش رايك يارنا نخطب جوري له هي ماشاءالله ملكة جمال 
رنا اللي نفس الشي بتنام عن اهلها : بس تتوقعين فيصل يوافق 
ريم : ايه 
رشا : يمكن اهو يوااافق واكيد راح يوافق بس اللي مستحييييييييل توافق جوري واقولكم من الحين لاتخطبونها لانها بترفض
ريم : وانتي وش دراك 
رشا : لان جوها كثييييييير يخطبونها وهي رفضت 
رنا : غريبه وليش رفضت 
رشا وهي قايمه : لانها حاااله ماتتزوج هذا السن وهي صاادقه توها صغيره على الزواج خليها تتمتع شوي 
ريم : اوه يعني مافيه امل 
ورشا راحت وتتصل على جوري وتسولف معها بس ماقالت لها شيء 
وسكرت رشا 
ونروح لنوف 
نوف كانت جالسه مع اخوانها ويارا مو عندها في بيت زوجها 
نوف : ياالله طفش خصوصا ان اليوم جمعه 
عبدالرحمن : عاد انا وش اقول 
نواف : وش رايكم نروح نتعشى برى 
نوف : ياليت 
نواف : خلاص نمر رشا وفيصل 
نوف : وجوووري بعد < وهي تصاارخ 
نواف : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عبدالرحمن : ايه بنمرها 
نواف : اوكي نمرها 
وراح نواف ودق علي فيصل ووافق 
ونفس الشيء رشا 
دقت نوف على الجوري وقالت لها 
جوري : والله انا مو بالبيت بالمملكه اشتري تشيرتات للمدرسه 
نوف : طيب تعالي لنا اذا خلصتي 
جوري : اوكي بس وييييين 
نوف : مدري عن نواف بدق عليك اذا وصلنا 
جوري :اوكي 
نوف : باي 
جوري : باي
وراح نواف ومر فيصل ورشا لان سيارة نواف لاند كلوزر الجيب وتكفي يعني 
وقالت رشا: ماراح نمر جوري
نوف : لا هي بتجينا هناك لانها رايحه للملكه تشتري تيشيرتات للمدرسه 
رشا : ايه اهم شيء بتجي 
نوف: اكيد لو انها مو رايحه مارحت 
رشا : نفسي . الا اقول وينه عبد الرحمن صديقي 
نوف : ماجا
رشا : ليش
نوف : مدري عنه كان وده يجي بس مدري وش سالفته اتوقع صديقه بيجيه 
رشا : اها
نوف :نواف
نواف : هلا 
نوف: وين بنروح عشان اقول لجوري تجينا 
نواف : لمقهى القرعاوي وبعدين مطعم فرايديز ولا تشيليز
نوف : لا فرايديز احسن 
نواف : اللي تبون 
وكلمت نوف على جوري المره الاولى ماردت المره الثانيه ردت
جوري: هلا 
نوف : هلابك 
جوري: كيفك
نوف : بخير الا اقول 
جوري : هلا 
نوف : بنروح مقهى القرعاي 
جوري : اوكي . نوف..
نوف : هلا 
جووري : خايفه 
نوف : وش خايفه منه 
وفيصل كان يسمع 
جوري : في واحد يلا حقني 
نوف : كذااابه 
جوري : وربي
نوف : خلاص اول مانوقف عند القرعاوي بخلي فيصل ونواف ينزلون له 
جوري : لااخاف تصير مشاكل 
نوف : لالا لاتخافين موب صاير الا كل خير باي
جوري : يلا سلام
رشا : خير وش فيها جوري 
نوف : واحد يلا حقها من يوم كانت بالمملكه 
رشا: ايه هين
نوف : يعني بكذب 
نواف : خلاص اول مانوصل بنجلس بسياره لين توصل واذا وصلت بنشوف 
نوف : ايه انا قلت لها كذاا
وصلو للقرعاوي سيارة نواف ولحد الحين ماجت 
كلمت رشا عليها وقالت لحد الحين يلاحقني وانا قريبه من القرعاوي
سكرت رشا وقال نواف
نواف : وينها 
رشا : لحد الحين يلااحقها ذا يبي منها شيء وقولو ماقالته 
نوف : اكيد الرقم بس ترى جوري مستحيل تسوي هالحركات على ان خالي تاركها على هواها بس هي وين وهالحركات وين 
وفيصل كلما له وتكبر في عينه جوري 
وصلت جوري وراحو فيصل ونواف لسيارة 
فيصل : وينه 
جوري : السياره البيضا اللي وراي بس تكفون لاتسوون مشاكل 
نواف : يضحك لاتخافين بس انزلي 
جوري : لاخايفه اذا راح بنزل 
جو رشا ونوف : يلا انزلي احنا معاك
ونزلت جوري ووقفت وراحو يكلمونه نواف وفيصل لحد ماراح بعد الويل راح 
جوري : هاه وش سويتو
فيصل : يقول انه عادي عنده هالحركات 
جوري : الحمد الله 
نواف : هذا نقص بس انتو امشو 
ةراحو للمقهى اللي بالقرعاوي
وطلبو ولما خلصو 
قال نواف : خلاص جوري انتي قولي لسواق يروح لفاريديز واحنا بنصير وراك 
جوري : لاتخاف ترى دايم تصير معي بس هذي اول مره يطول وهو وراي 
نواف : اوه يعني عادي 
جوري : ايه مو مشكله بس اهم شيء مااعطيه وجهه 
نواف: اجل يلا 
ومشو وراحو لفرايديز وحلفت جوري ان العشاء عليها هي والبنات لان فيصل ونواف دفع وقالو البنات دورنا ندفع العشاء وصار العشاء على البنات 
وتعشو ودق ابو جوري على جوري 
\جوري : هلا وغلا بالغالي 
ابو الهام : هلابك يابنيتي وينك كل هذا سوووق 
جوري : لا يابابا عيال عمي وعيال عمتي راحو يتمشون وكلموني اجي معاهم ولما خلصت من السوق رحت معاهم
ابو الهام : ايه اهم شيء خذيتي اللي تبينه من المملكه
جوري : الحمدالله 
ابو الهام : ايه خلاص اجل اذا خلصتي تعالي 
جوري : نشاءالله 
ابو الهام : مع السلامه 
جوري : فمان الله 
رشا : ياحبيل عمي عسى ماعصب
جوري مستغربه : وليش يعصب؟
رشا : لان جيتي معانا منغير ماتقولين له 
جوري : هههه الحمدالله دايم اطلع من دون مااقوله 
رشا : اشوا 
جوري : اقول نسيتو ان بكرا دوامات 
رشا: انا بغيب 
ونوف : وحتى انا 
نواف : اجلسي ياجوري وغيبي بكرا خربيها 
جوري : لا والله ماراح اغيب غايبه الاربعاء واغيب بكرا عشان ارسب في ثالث
فيصل : الله ترسبين عشان يومين 
جوري : ايه والله في ثالث ارسب وخصوصا ان بكرا دولنا يحوم بالكبد 
نوف : الا والله مالومك وخصوصا انتي علمي 
رشا : اوف ياااشين العلمي دخلته اسبوع وطلعت ههههههه
لان نوف ورشا ادبي اما جوري علمي 
جوري: يلا تبون شيء؟
الكل: سلامتك
جوري : فمان الله 
طلعت جوري وراحت للبيت وبعد ماراحت ربع ساعه او اقل ومشو نواف وفيصل والبنات
جت جوري افتحت الباب لقت امها وابوها الهام راحت لبيتها 
جوري: السلام 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
وجلست شوي معهم وراحو ابوها وامها ينومون 
وهي راحت فوق لغرفتها ودقت على رشا وجلست تسولف ممعها وسكرت وراحت تنوم لانها بكرا بتداوم 
ليوم الثاني جت امها وقمتها 
جوري : يلا بقو م 
ام الهام : يلا بتجلسن ساعه تزينين شعرك 
جوري :هاه قمت 
وقامت وطلعت امها وراحت هي تاخذ شاور وتلبس تيورها حق المدرسه والقميص وتحت القميص تيشيرت 
والبست اكسسوارات نعومه وجعدت شعرها
ونزلت لقت ابوها وامها يفطرون 
جوري : صباح الخير
ابو الهام : صباح النور والسرور
جوري : كيفك باابا
ابو الهام : بخير الله يسلمك 
وحبت راسه وجلست تفطر وطلع ابوها وطلعت معاه وراح هو لعمله وهي ركبت سيارتها ووداها سواقها لمدرستها والخدامه معها 
مر يوم المدرسه مثل أي يوم 
بالفسحه كانت جالسه على الطاوله بالكافي ومع صديقاتها سوالف
فتحت اغلى صديقه عندها اللي هي ندى موضوع الحب
ندى : والله الحب الصراحه متعه 
جوري : وع لا والله الا عذاب
غدير : يعني مجربته 
جوري : هههههههههه حرام عليك لا والله بس الكل يقوله لو يخخونك ولا يسوي فيك شيء ودك تموتين 
ندى : صادقه 
جوري : وانتي تحبين ياندى 
ندى : بسم الله علي وع مستحيل 
نورا : انا لايمكن احب ولد الا اللي بيكون زوجي 
جوري : بس هذا هو الكلام المنطقي
ندى : غيرو السااالفه
جوري: بنات اليوم بنادي بنت عمتي وبنت عمي وش رايكم تجون 
غدير : والاختبار 
جوري : بسيطه نذاكر قبل العشاء نذاكر وبعد العشاء تجون وتتعشون عندي ملللييت من المطاعم
ندى : فكره 
جوري : ندو بليز هلي بنت خالتك نهى تجي معاك 
ندى : بقولها وبشوف 
جوري: اوكي 
ودخلو فصولهم ولان مدرسة جوري عادي الجوالات يجبونها وفي وسط الحصه دقت ميييييييين فكرو وحزرو دقت رشوووو هههه 
يلا عاد ابغى ردود
ليش محد يررد على مواضيعي؟؟؟
لهدرجة مواضيعي بيخة او سخيفة؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووووووو على الباااارت 
         نزلي البارت الحين ....>> هع هع

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

جوري: استاذا جتني مكالمه ضروريه 
وهي طبعا في حصه الفيزياء
الاستاذا : خلاص بس بسرعه طلعت جوري 
جوري : رشوووووووه ياحماااااره تدقين ذالوقت 
رشا : ليش وش فيها 
جوري : انا بالمدرسه 
رشا : العبي على وحدا غيري بالمدرسه ومعك جوالك 
جوري : ايه يسمحون الجوال
رشا : اوه اسفه جوري
جوري : لا عادي حلو انك دقيتي ابغى اطلع من الحصه 
رشا : وش عليك 
جوري : اهىء اهىء <<تسوي نفسها تصيح .....فيـــزياء
رشا : ياحياتي 
وفجأه طلعت الاستاذا اوه ياجوري كل هااذي مكالمه 
رشا اللي سمعتها ومااتت من الضحك رشا اللي حاطه على السبيكر وفيصل عندها 
جوري : يلا باي وسكرت
فيصل : في احد يدق على الوقت هذا
رشا : عادي حتى اهي قالت لي 
وطبعا في بيت ابو فيصل مااحد داوم غير ابو فيصل
وقامت رشا ترسل مسجات لجوري وتقول (انقهري انا بنام الحين ) 
وجوري منقهره وفيصل عند رشا 
وبالاخير 
كلمت حوري على رشا يوم خلصت الحصه 
جوري : هههههههههههههههههه
رشا: هههههههههه خير 
جوري : خلصت الحصه وهي الحصه الاخير يعني الحين بروح انام بالبيت 
رشا : جوري طلبتك
جوري : امري 
رشا : تعالي عندنا 
وفيصل مبسووووووووووووووووووط
جوووري : لالا وين 
رشا: بليز تغدي عندنا 
جوري : لالا استحي وفيصل يبي يتغدى بعد
رشا: لا فيصل وابوي دايم يتغدون بدري
جوري : خلاص بكلم اعطي خبر لماما وبابا
رشا : يالبيييييييه تسلمين 
جوري : الله يسلمك 
رشا : يلا باي
جوري : يلا باي 
وسكرت رشا وطمرت هي يااااااااااااه 
فيصل : خيررر كل هذا عشان بتجي 
رشا : وش عليييك ياهووه فله جوجو بتجي 
وراحت تلبس 
ورن الجرس وفتح لها فيصل 
جوري : اهلييين 
فيصل : هلابك تفضلي
ودخلت وشافتها رشاوضمتها : هلا والله وغلا 
جوري : تعالي تعالي تعالي ليش تدقين علي في وسط الحصه الكل صار يناظرني 
رشا : هههههههههههه معجباات 
جوري : الله يقطعك
وراحو لغرفة رشا وجلسو هبال وجوري طبعا بتيور المدرسه مر فيصل بيروح لغرفته ولا زم اذا مر بيشوف جوري وشااافها وهنا انهبببببببببببل ورجع فيصل ونزل تحت وصار يفكر فيهااا يفكر ومنهبل عليها 
نزلو يتغدون ابو فيصل شاف جوري : اوووه جوري عندنا اليوم حياها الله 
جوري : الله يحيك 
ابو فيصل : اخبارك يابنتي 
جوري : بخير 
وجلسو سوالف 
ورقت جوري ورشا لغرفة جوري وكلمو نوف يقهرونها واستهبلو شوي و
نزلت جوري هي ورشا جوري لبست عباتها وقالت: يلا اليوم تجوني لان صديقاتي بيجون ويبون يشوفونك 
رشا: مدري من اللي بيجيبني ابوي مايخليني اجي مع السواق لحالي وبعدين سواقنا منحاش 
جوري : وفيصل <<وكانت تزين لثامها عشان تطلع 
رشا : ايه بعج الويل يوافق عندي فكرا وش رايك تروحي معي ونقوله 
جوري : يلا وينه هو فيه 
رشا : تعالي معي 
رشا لانها عارفه اذا قالت لها جوري بيوافق فيصل
رشا : هلا فصيل 
فيصل : اسمي ف ي ص ل 
رشا : طيب فيصل 
فيصل : وش تبين 
رشا : مو انا اللي ابي 
لا ن جوري مابعد دخلت
جوري : انا اللي ابي 
فيصل : هههه هلا جوري امري وش تبين 
جوري : اليوم بيجون صديقاتي ويبغون يشوفون رشا تكفى جبها اليوم عندي بعد العشا 
فيصل يناظر رشا ويضحك ورشا مبتسمه ابتسامه عريضه 
فيصل : خلاص بس ترى لان عشانك جيتينا اليوم 
جوري : مشكووور 
رشا : تلومووووني في اخوي مهما قال بس يظل قلبه طيييييييب 
فيصل : الحمدالله والشكر 
رشا : يلا باي 
وطلعت وقالت جوري: يلا فيصل مع السلامه 
فيصل: ياهلا 
وطلعت وقال رشا : يلا خلاص اشووفك اليوم 
جوري : مع السلامه وسلمي على عمي وخواتك 
رشا : يوصل باي
جوري : باي
وراحت جوري للبيت وعلى نامت وقامت العصر الساعه اربع 
وذااكرت الاختبار وكلمت صديقاتها عشان تاكد لهم ونزلت وطلبت شبسات وكيكات وورق عنب ومعجنات وكلمت نوف وامهاا سوت اللي عليها وراحت امها لصديقتها وابوها لبيت عمه ولبست هي بنطلون جنز لونه اسو ضيق وعلى الخصر وحزام اسود وقميص ابيض مفتحي الازارير اللي فوق ولا بسه سلاسيل سوده مرصعه بالكرستالات البيضاء واساور نفس الشيء واستشور شعرها وسوت بف خفيف ولبست كعب ابيض وونزلت تشوف كل شيء وتتاكد لان امها سوت كل شيء وراحت 
ورن الجرس وراحت الخدامه تفتح الباب صارت نوف 
جوري طلعت : هلاااااااااااااا والللله وغلا ودخلت جوا 
نوف : هلاااااابك 
ودخلو جوا وراحت نوف تشوف الاشياء اللي جهزتها جوري ودخلت هي وجوري 
وبعدين جت رشا
وراحت تفتح لها جوري وطبعا اللي جايبها فيصل وقف عن الباب لحد ماتدخل رشا ودخلت رشا سمع صراخهم عرفت انها من الفرحه وجلس يضحك وراح لاصدقاه ودخلو وبعدين جو كللهم وجلسو هبال وكان تقدم جوري يهبل ولانهم خدمهم كثير صارت كل وحده من هم لها شغل اللي توزع واللي تصب يعني مره خيال ورقو فوق لغرفة جوري وجلسو هبال وشغلت مسجل وجابت الشبسات واستهبلو بعدين تعشو واحت كل وحدا لبيتها واليوم اللي بعده قامت جوري واخدت لها شاور ولبست تيور المدرسه والقميص وصفطت الاكمام لازم تصفطها ولبست تيشيرت واستشوره شعرها وسوت بوف وربطته ومسكت الخلصه حقتها ولبست فيونكه فوشيه ورببطه فوشيه وتيشيرت فوشي ونزلت تحت وفطرت وراحت لمدرستها وهي مالها خلق ومر يوم المدرسه زي كل يوم الساعه 12 ونص وقت الخروج دقت عليها رشا قالت : هلا جوجو ماودك تجيني 
جوري : كنك خذيتي عليه 
لان رشا بسياره راجعه من المدرسه وداقه بجوال فيصل 
رشا: وش اسوي ممل البييييييييت 
جوري : انتي اللي تعااالي لي
رشا : لا وين 
واشر لها فيصل عادي اوديك
جوري : طيب طيب والله ماعاد اجيك وسكرت 
رشا : ياويلي منها 
فيصل : قلت لك عادي اوديك
رشا : بكلمها وبقولها بجيك
ودقت عليها 
جوري: نعم 
رشا : جوجو 
جوري : هلا 
رشا : خلاص بجيك 
جوري : احلفي
رشا : وربي 
وصرخت جوري : يالله فللللللللله خلاص بكلم على نوف عشان ماتزعل 
وكلمت على نوف وقالت لها 
وراحت جوري وهي عند باب البيت يعني وصلت نفس الشيء وصلو رشا 
جوري : رشو حبيبة قلبي هلا وغلا 
رشا : جوجو حبيبة قلبي هلا وغلا 
فيصل ميت ضحك 
جوري : اهلين فيصل كيفك ؟
فيصل: بخير انتي اخبارك؟
جوري : كويسا 
فيصل : يلا مع السلامه وانتي <<ميد رشا احلمي امرك موب سواق عندك ومشا 
جوري : مو مشكله عادي اوصلك انا 
رشا : يارربيه والله فيصل يحرج 
جوري : احراج لاختك امشي بس تلقين الهام جوا تعالي نسلم عليهااكيد جت 
رشا : يلا 
ودخلو لقو الهام 
الهام : احلى مفاجأه رشو في بيتنا 
رشا : تسلمين حياتي اخبارك واخبار البيبي ؟
الهام : كويسين ههههههه
جوري : ايه لنا الله لا سلام ولاشيء 
الهام : ههههههههه لاتخافين بسلم عليك الا جوجو 
وسلمو وجلسو سواليف وضحك بعدين جت نوف وكملت الفله 
وبعدين راحو ينومون شوي وخذو بيجامات من جوري وقامو ولقو ملابسهم وصلت جابوها اهلم ولبسوها ونزلو تحت وقررو انهم يغيبون بكرا والبنات ينامون عن جوري وجلسو فله وبعد المغرب راحو لسوق وبعدين مقهى بعدين تعشو رجعو لقو فيصل بالمجلس بس يارتى ليش جايه لانه مو بس فيصل اهله كلهم حتى ريم ورنا واهل نوف كمان هنا ححست جوري بغصه بقلبها دخلت جوري 
الهام : هلا والله بعروستنا 
جوري : الحمدالله والشكر وش عروسه 
الهام: جو يخطبونك اهل فيصل لفيصل 
جوري : اييييييييييييييييش ماسمعت عيدي ؟
الهام : اللي سمعتيه 
جوري ركضت لغرفتها وقفلت الباب عليها لان كيف وافقو وهي توها صغيرها يعني نطلوها نطله مو زينه قالت الهام وش فيها 
رشا : اصلن انا قلت لهم مايخطبونها الحين لانها مستحيل توافق وهي حاااااااااالفه بس الحين انتم اللي خسرتو هي ماخسرت شيء انتم خسرتوهااااا وبعدين انا قلت لكم وش هالاستتفزاااز والعناد 
نوف : وانتم ياالهام ويا ام الهام ترى جوري مستحيل تسامحكم لانها قالت لنا ومن قال ان امي وابوي بيوافقون باللي بيجونا واقلت الا اذا صار يكرهوني بيوافقون وانا قلت لها وش يدريك اذا هم وافقو وقال اذا قالو لي برايك معناها يكرهوني وانتم طبعا اكيد قلت برايها ما وافقنا ولا رفضنا الله يعينكم بس
وركضت رشا لغرفة جوري ونوف عطتهم نظره وركضت لها 
الهام جلست وحطت يدها على راسها وام الهام خذت الجوال ودقت علىابو الهام ابو الهام قالهم السالفه فيصل انصدم 
ابو فيصل : رح شف بنتك ياابو الهام واسفين على كل حال
ودخل ابو الهام عند الحريم وقال وين جوري قليلة الادب 
وطبعا ام الهام ماقالت له عن انها ماتبي توافق عشان توها صغيره يعني ابو الهام مافهم السالفه زين وركض وفتح باب غرفتها وصطرها كف ونزل 
جوري : يعكيني كف عشانه وليش وش سوووويت انا الللي غلطت ولا اهو والدموع في خدها 
الهام :وش سويت لها 
ابو الهام : اللي بتفشلني عند الناس من الحين ميب بنتي ولا اعرفها 
الهام : ليش سويت لها كذا هي مارفضته اهي قالت ماابغى في هذا السن وقالت له كل الكلام حتى كلام نوف 
ابو الهام و\ه الارض تنشق وتبلعه وجوري سمعت يوم قال لابنتي ولا اعرفها 
قالت ميد البنات : وانا بعد هو لا ابوي ولا اعرف وطلعت شنطه كبييييره 
قالت رشا : اقول دخليهااااااااااا بسرعه دخليها منتيب صاحيه 
وجلست على السرير وتصييييييييييييح ودخلت نوف الشنطه بالدولاب 
ودخل ابو الهام ووجه متغير 
فيصل : وش فيك عمي 
ابو الها: عطيتها كف وهي مالها ذنب وقال له السالفه 
فيصل اللي طلع على طول وراح البيت ويقةل في نفسه بتكرهني بتكرهني وطاحت دمعته وهو ماقد طاحت دمعته لسسبب تافه يعني اهو قوي 
نرجع لجوري الكل راح للبيته الا رشا ونوف جلسو عندها عشان يهدونها 
جت الساعه عشر وجوري حرااره في قلبها من الكلام اللي سمعته من ابوها 
وابوها مستغرب: ليش جوري مانزلت وقالت لي تصبح على خير 
لانو العاده تنزل وتقول له تصبح على خير قبل ماينوم 
جوري اللي جالسا تفكر باللي سواه ابوها وباللي سواه فيصل بس قالت :
وش دخل فيصل بالموضوع بس ماراح تصير علاقتي فيه زي اول زي مانا تعودت اعامله كأخو
يالله صبرني 
ابوها طق الباب ودخل : وقال جوري تعالي بكلمك 
وطلعت له وقالت بدون نفس: نعم 
قال : ياجوري 
جوري تقطعه : ماتحبني 
ودخلت قال : انا اكلمك وبعدين انا ابوك 
جوري : لامو ابوي ابوي مايزوجني وانا بسن هذا وبعدين انت قلت لالهام هي مو بنتي ولا اعرفها .
الهام نايمه ببيت اهلها وسمعت اللي صار ونزلت تحت بصاله ابوه الهام اللي ماجاه النوم واعزمخلوقه عنده ماكلمته نزل تحت ولقى الهام وقالت : اناقلت لك لاتسوي شيء قبل ماتصعد 
وسمعو صوت المصعد يتحرك وينزل انفتح باب امصعد صار البنات جوعانين ويبون اكل جوري ماوقعت ان ابوها صاحي لهالوقت وشافته وجلست تطااالعه وهو حزين بس صارت قويه ودخل المطبخ وجلست تبكي 
رشا : جوري خلاص مانمنا عندك عشان كذا نمنا عشان تستانسين مو تبكين
نوف : ايه والله صادقه رشا 
قالت جوري يلا طيب ناكل ونصعد فوق 
وكلو ولما جو بيطلعون لقو الهام 
الهام : بنات تعالو جلسو عندي كفشت 
جوري : اخاف ابوي يجي 
الهام : لا لاتخافين راح ينام 
جوري : طيب اهو قالك شيء
الهام : ايه 
جوري : وش قال 
الهام : لما قلت له رح نام قال كيف بنام واعز مخلوقه زعلانه عندي وصعد ونام 
جوري : جلست تفكر 
وجلسو سواليف وبعدين صعدت الهام تنام والبنات جالسين بصاله يستهبلون الجوري قالت لهم قوه لغرفتي فيها تلفزيون قالو لا نبغى هنا واستهبلو شوي ونامو قامو 
ودق فيصل على رشا 
فيصل : انا عند الباب اطلعي 
رشا: مافيه هلا 
فيصل: لااااا اطلعي وسكر 
وجوري اللي دق قلبها من يوم عرفت انو فيصل اللي داق وفي نفس الوقت انها بتروح وبتخليها لحالها
رشا : يلا لازم اروح 
جوري : بدري ويييين الظهر 
رشا : شكله معصب الله يعيني يلا اشوفك يوم ثاني
نوف : خلاص بس رشا دام بكرا اربعاء ترى لازم تجون عندي 
رشا : خلاص
نوف : وانتي ياجوجو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو على الباااارت الرووووعه
                     تحياتيـــ... مجنونة وحلوووة

----------


## باقة ورد

يسلمو على البارت ننتظر باقي التكمله

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

نوف : خلاص بس رشا دام بكرا اربعاء ترى لازم تجون عندي 
رشا : خلاص
نوف : وانتي ياجوجو
جوري : بشوووف 
نوف : لا اكيد تجووون 
جوري : طييييييب 
رشا : ليش اذا بكرا طلعتو من المدرسه ماتجون والسهره عن نوف 
جوري : بكرا ماراح اداوم 
رشا ونوف: جوري وبعدين كبرتي السالفه والله 
جوري عصبت : انتم تدرون ان بابا اعز مخلوق عني بالدنيا والحين لا يكلمني والله اكلمه ويمكن ماجيك بعد يانوف 
نوف خافت : براحتك 
وطلعت رشا وودعتها جوري 
وركبت السياره: خير فشلتني قدامهم ومعصب وش عندك 
ولا رد فيصل 
فيصل واخيرا تكلم : وش صار بين جوري وعمي 
رشا : اوووه قل وش اللي ماصار 
فيصل التفت عليها :قولي والله 
رشا : ليش ريم ورنا سوو كذا انا قلت لهم ماتبغى تتزوج في هذا السن 
فيصل: يعني انتي نبهتيهم 
رشا : ايه بس هم يقهرون هم سبب المشكله كلها 
فيصل : خلاص لاتزيدينهم كفايه اللي فيهم 
رشا : في بيتنا هم 
فيصل : لا 
رشا : اشوا 
ووصلو ونفسية رشا زي الزفت لان اعز صديقه عندها متنكده وتحاول تكلمها وتونسها بس مافيه فايده لان جوري تموت في ابوها 
نروح لجوري اللي ضلت وحيده الهام راحت بيتها ونفس الشيء نوف جلست بالغرفه وفتحت الدرج وطلعت الايبود وشغلت اغنية ياابوي

ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت بحقك لو بكلمه ........
ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت حتى لو بزله....
ياابوي افهمني ولاتغضب وانا من لي بعد ربي يداويني من الاهات والعله ....
ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت بحقك لو بكلمه ........
ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت حتى لو بزله....الخ
.................................................. .................................................. ......................................
وقالت جوري : والله ودي اقولك اسفه بس جرحتنيييي 
جت ام الهام : لاقولي اسفه هذا مهما قال بيضل ابوك 
لان ام الهام كانت عن الباب وباب الغرفه مفتوح واهي جالسه بصاله الغرفه عند التلفزيون يعني قرييب من الباب 
جوري : وانتي وش عرفك 
ام الهام: كنت عن الباب 
جوري : اها
ام الهام : يايمه ياحبيبتي ابوك متعذب هناك وانتي هنا ريحي نفسك وريحي ابوك معاك خلي البسمه ترجع بالبيت خلي الناس تروح وتجي وانتي مبتسمه
جوري : لا لا لا لا لا مااقدر ومستحيل بعد 
ام الهام : بكيفك 
وطلعت ام الهام وهي باين عليها زعلانه 
جوري : ماما لا تزعلين تكفين موناقصه انا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

ام الهام:لا ما زعلت عسل على قلبي .........يلا غسلي وجهك وانزلي تغدي 
جوري : لا
ام الهام :الحين بزعل 
جوري : ماما لو سمحتي لا 
ام الهام : براحتك تبغين نجيب لك غدا هنا 
جوري: لا 
ونزلت وهم بالغدى 
ابو الهام : وين جوري 
ام الهام : هاه
ابوالهام : من قال هاه سمع 
ام الهام : فوق ماتبي غدا 
ابو الهام قام: خليها تجي انا شبعت 
ام الهام : لا مو قصدها عشانك قلت لها اجيبه لك قالت لا يعني اهي مو مشتهيه 
ابو الهام : بس انا شبعت 
وقام ابو الهام 
وجلس عن التلفزيون 
وجوري ناامت من الطفش انها لحالها بالغرفه 
وجالس ابوها يفكر في بنته اللي 
قامت لقت اتصالين من نوف ومسج من رشا 
وقالت ماراح اتصل عليها بس فكرت وقالت وش ذنبهم بدق عليهم 
دقت على نوف
نوف: هلا وغلا لا كان مارديتي 
جوري : والله كنت نايمه وشفت اتصالك وكلمت 
نوف : جوري وش فيك 
جوري : مافيني شيء 
نوف: طيب ليش ناايمه 
جوري : طفشت 
نوف : جوري : لاتحرمين نفسك من الوناسه عشان شيء تافه ابوك عطاك كف طيب كل ابو لازم يطق عياله وانتي حزنتي اذا انتي متعذبه من هنا وابوك من هنا ليش ماتقولين اسفه وتريحين نفسك هذي مو جوري للي اعرفها جوري الللي اعرفها تسوي كل شيء عشان ابوها مو عشان الكرامه ماتقولين لابوك اسفه هذا ابوك يعني خلي الكرامه على جنب وكنتتي تطلعين اذا كلمتك ماتقولين نايمه كنت تقولين طالعه مع صديقاتي طالعه لسوق عندي صديقاتي ماتقولين نايمه 
نوف اللي سمعت شهاق جوري اعز وحده عندها 
جوري : خساااااااااااره ماتوقعتك بتفهميني ابوي ماقد طقني يانوف ماقد طقني والحين يطقني عشان اخوه وعياله وانا وين غلاتي ليش يضربني ليش لاني رفضت انا ماابي اتزوج الحين ماابي ماابي وبعدين أي كرامه اللي تتكلمين عنها انا مو كرامه انا لساني يعجز يقول اسفه يعجز تفهمين يعجز ماااقدر ودي ومن كل قلبي بس اهو جرحني جرحني وسكرت 
رشا اللي كا نت عند نوف 
رشا وهي تصارخ : ارتحتي الحين اكيد ارتحتي انا قلت لكم لا احد يزعل جوووووري لحد يزعلها 
وفي هذا الوقت دق فيصل
فيصل : هلا 
رشا : نعم 
فيصل : وش فيك ترى انا عند الباب وسكر 
رشا اللي تمووووووت في جووووري وحتى نوف بس انجبرت تقول لجوري لانها حست انها غلطانه 
رشا : باي 
نوف: رشا لاتزعلين 
رشا : مازعلت < بدون نفس 
طلعت رشا وهي تبكي على حظ جوري 
فيصل : وش فيك 
رشا : جوري جوووووري
فيصل مخترع ويصرخ : وش فيهااا 
رشا : نوف نوف <وهي تصيح> قالت لها كلام مو حلو وجوري سكر وهي تصيح 
فيصل : وش قالت 
رشا : قالت . نوف: هلا وغلا لا كان مارديتي 
جوري : والله كنت نايمه وشفت اتصالك وكلمت 
نوف : جوري وش فيك 
جوري : مافيني شيء 
نوف: طيب ليش ناايمه 
جوري : طفشت 
نوف : جوري : لاتحرمين نفسك من الوناسه عشان شيء تافه ابوك عطاك كف طيب كل ابو لازم يطق عياله وانتي حزنتي اذا انتي متعذبه من هنا وابوك من هنا ليش ماتقولين اسفه وتريحين نفسك هذي مو جوري للي اعرفها جوري الللي اعرفها تسوي كل شيء عشان ابوها مو عشان الكرامه ماتقولين لابوك اسفه هذا ابوك يعني خلي الكرامه على جنب وكنتتي تطلعين اذا كلمتك ماتقولين نايمه كنت تقولين طالعه مع صديقاتي طالعه لسوق عندي صديقاتي ماتقولين نايمه 

رشا : جرحتها وجوري قالت لها. :خساااااااااااره ماتوقعتك بتفهميني ابوي ماقد طقني يانوف ماقد طقني والحين يطقني عشان اخوه وعياله وانا وين غلاتي ليش يضربني ليش لاني رفضت انا ماابي اتزوج الحين ماابي ماابي وبعدين أي كرامه اللي تتكلمين عنها انا مو كرامه انا لساني يعجز يقول اسفه يعجز تفهمين يعجز ماااقدر ودي ومن كل قلبي بس اهو جرحني جرحني وسكرت 

فيصل : انا السبب 
رشا : لا انت مالك دخل عمي هو اللي طقها 
وسكتت دقيقه 
رشا : فيصل تكفى بطلب منك طلب 
فيصل : هلا قولي
رشا : بروح عند جوري 
فيصل : الحين 
رشا : ايه تونا الساعه 7وربع
فيصل : طيب بس انتي اسكتي 
رشا : خلاص بدق عليها مشكووور تسلم لي 
رشا حاطه على السبيكر 
جوري : هلا والله وغلا <<وصوتها مخنوووق 
رشا في نفسها " ياااله ياجوري حتى وانتي معصبه هلا وغلا " 
رشا : هلا فيك 
جوري : كيفك؟

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

رشا : انتي اللي كيفك؟
جوري : مو بخير 
رشا : افا ليش 
جوري : نوف قالت لي 
وتقاطععها رشا : عارفه كنت عندها 
جوري وجلست تبكي وفيصل قلبه يتقطع 
جوري : شفتي يارشا شفتي كيف هي ماحست فيني واسمعي اذا كنتي بتقولين لي نفسها سكري قبل مااسكرها انا 
رشا : لاماراح اقول كلمتك بقولك اني بجيك 
جوري بفرحه : قولي والله 
رشا : يعني بكذب ييلا بلف على لفتكم 
جوري : ومين جابك 
رشا : هاه ايه فيصل 
جوري : وليش مرتبكه 
رشا : مارتبكت 
جوري : عارفه بتقولين هو السبب لاكن لاهو ماله دخل وبعدين انا مارفضته لان فيه عيب او شيء لا فيصل الكل يتمناه بس انا توني صغيرررررررره 

رشا : والله انتظري بقوله خليه يفرح 
فيصل : سمعت 
جوري : حاطه على السبيكر انتي ووجهك 
رشا : ايه يلا انا عند الباب افتحي 
جوري : ترى انا ماراح نزل لان بابا بالصاله 
رشا : اها اوكي 
وسكرت 
فيصل اللي مبسووووووووووووووط بس في نفس الوقت طفشان لان جوري متضاايقه 
وصلت رشا 
وفتحت لها الخدامه 
رشا : السلام 
الكل: وعليكم السلامه 
رشا : السلام 
الكل: وعليكم السلام
رشا : كيفك عمي وكيفك خالتي؟
الكل : بخير .
ووباست راس عمها وخالتها 
رشا : الجوري فوق 
ابو الهام : ايه فوق 
رشا : اها يلا عن اذنكم 
وراحت لان جوري مشغله الاستريو على اغنيه ياابوي وحاطه يده على راسها وجالسه على السرير .
.................................................. .................................................. ..................................
ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت بحقك لو بكلمه ....
ياابوي سامحني ان خطيت حتو لو بزله ....
ياابوي افهمني ولاتغضب وانا من لي بعد ربي من يداويني من الاهات والعله....
.................................................. .................................................. ..................................
رشا دخلت وسكرت المسجل بدون ماتلاحظ 
التفت جوري وششافت رشا 
راحت لها رشا وضمتها 
جوري : كيفك رشا <<ووبعدت عنها
رشا : انتي كيفك ؟
جوري : انا اااااه بس اااااه
رشا : جوري خلاص <وتمسح دموعها 
وراحت لصالة الغرفه
وندى صديقة جوري الروح بروح وطبعا غابت جوري ثلاث ايام ماجت بالمدرسه وتدق عليها ندى ماترد وعلى البيت مايرد يعني مرا خافت 
رن الجرس وراحت الخدامه تفتح الباب ومين تتوقعون ندى 
دخلت عليهم 
ندى : السلام 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
ندى : موجوده جوري 
ام الهام : ايه خلك بالمجلس وانا بناديها 
ندى : طيب اهي فيها شيء 
ام الهام: لا ليش؟
ندى : بس لاني ادق عليكم على البيت والجوال مايرد وغابت ثلاث ايام وخفت وجيت اتطمن عليها 
ام الهام في نفسها " ايه ياجوري حتى اغلى صديقه عندك مارديتي عليها "
وراحت ام الهام ونادت الجوري 
جوري نزلت من الاصانصير الخلفي 
وراحت للمجلس 
جوري : اهلن كيييييييييفك؟ 
رشا وهي ورا جوري تقول : مين ندوووش هلا وغلا 
ندى : هلا بكم 
ومسكت اذن جوري : انتي وينك ادق عليك ماتدرين وصار لك ثلاث ايام ماداومتي 
جوري: ابد مافيني الا العافيه وجوالي حاطته بدرج وماادري عنه 
ندى : اييييه عارفه ان فيه شيء بس شكل مالك خلق المهم شخباركم 
رشا وجوري : بخير
جوري : بروح اجيب القهوه والشاي وبجي 
وراحت جوري ونست ان ابوها في الصاله دخلت بصاله وانصدمت ليش انصدمت تعرفون ليش 
ابوها نازله دمعته تخيلو وهي ماقد شافت ابوها يبكي انصدمت جوري وجلست تناظره بس هو مو حاس فيها لانها بعيده طلعت رشا بتساعد جوري وشافتها واقفه والتفت لقت عمها نازله دمعته رشا اخذت جوري للمطبخ 
رشا: جوري 
وجوري ماتتكلم 
رشا : جوووري جوووري 
وش تتوقعون صار في جوري 
اغمى على جوري 
الخدم طلعو لقو الابو يبكي استغربو في عندهم خدامه مصريه اسمها شاديه 
شاديه : ياعمي في شيء صاير 
ابو الهام : لا مافيه شيء 
شاديه : واما ليش انت عمبتبكي وجوري اغمى عليها 
ابو الهام وقف وهو منصدم : اييييييييييش ؟
وراح للمطبخ وشالوها الخدم ومعها رشا وركبو السياره وووراهم ابو الهام وام الهام ام الهام كلمت على الهام وقالت لها السالفه ندى اللي رجعت لبيتهم منصدمه من جوري واول مره ماتقولها جوري شيء 

نجي للمستشفى رشا اللي خايفه وهي خايفه دق عليها فيصل
فيصل: رشا اطلعي يلا انا عن الباب 
رشا تبكي : لاتجي 
فيصل : اقولك عند الباب تقولين لاتجي 
رشا : هاه ايه لاتجي انا بمستشفى مع جوري 
فيصل يصارخ: اييييييييييييش أي مستشفى 
رشا : مستشفى ..........................
فيصل : يلا انا جاي وسكر
ودخلت جوري لغرفة الانعاش وعطوها اكسجين وصحت 
جوري : وين بابا وينه 
رشا : برى 
ام الهام :تبغين اخليه يجي 
جوري : لالالا < وتبكي 
جاء فيصل لقى عمه : هلا عمي وش اخبار ججوري
ابو الهام : مدري والله وانا ابوك حتى خايف ادخل عندها 
فيصل: لاحووول ولا قوة الا بالله 
دق على رشا 
رشا :هلا فيصل وطلعت 
ولقت فيصل عن الباب لا الكراسي عن الباب وهم جالسين عن الباب
فيصل : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ابو الهام : كيف جوري 
رشا : بخير صحت الحين بس بيعطونها مغذي 
طلع الدكتور وراح له فيصل وابو الهام 
الدكتور: أي ده هي مابتاكل وجها اصفر هي مابتنام ولا بتاك معها فقر دم حاد جدا ومعاها ارهااااق 
ابو الهام : والله مدري وش اقولك يادكتور 
الهام جت وشافت ابوها ورشا وفيصل عن الدكتور 
الهام تصرخ : وش فيها اختي وش فبها 
رشا اسحبت الهام وقالت : مافيها شيء بس فقر دم وارهاق 
راح فيصل وجلس على الكرسي وحط يده على راسه 
الهام : وهي وينها الحين ودخلو عندها 
ندى كلمت على رشا 
رشا طلعت وجلست جنب فيصل وردت 
رشا : هلا ندى 
ندى :هلا اخبارها جوري وهي تبكي 
رشا : ماراح اقولك لحد ماتسكتين والله مايستاهل انك تبكين 
ندى : خلاص بسكت بس قولي لي وش فيها 
رشا : فقر دم وارهاق 
ندى : اوووووووووه الله يريحك اصلن هي وشفيها 
رشا تلفتت على فيصل: هاه 
وقامت رشا 
رشا : والله مدري وش اقولك صارت مشكله بينها وبين ابوها <وقالت لها السالفه لانها عارفه انها اغلى وحده عند ججوري واكيد جوري بتقول لها >
ندى :يالله كل هذا بقلبك يا جوجو ولا قلتي لي
رشا : يالله مااطول عليك بروح لها 
ندى : اسفه على الازعاج بس اضطريت والله 
رشا : وش دعوى عادي
ندى : يلا روحي لها واذا ماعليك امر كل شوي دقي علي طمنيني لاتخليني علىنار وسلميني على جوري واللي عندها 
رشا : يوصل حياتي ومشكوره على وقفتك 
ندى: ماسوينا شيء يلا مع السلامه 
رشا : يلا سلام 
وراحت لجوري وام الهام والهام 
وارتاحت شوي وعطوها المغذي وطلعت 
قامت جوري ولبست عباتها وطلعت لقت ابوها وفيصل مشت جوري ولا كنها شافتهم دق جوال جوري طلعت ندى المسكينه مخترعه على جوري
جوري : هلا ندوووش والله اسفه 
ندى : على ايش انا اللي اسفه اللي ماجيتك المستشفى 
جوري : هههههه خلاص انا اسفه وانتي اسفه 
ندى : المهم كيفك الحين <وجلست تبكي>
جوري: ندوش والله مافيني شيء والحين بطلع 
ندى : احلفي
جوري : يعني بكذا ههههههه
ندى : طيب قولي لي ليش صار لك كذا 
جوري : اذا وصلت 
ندى : اوكي انتظرك 
ماتبغى تقول لها اني عارفه عشان ماتعصب على رشا ورشا عارفه عن كل شيء بيصير انها بتقول لها واكيد بعد
جوري : يلا باي 
ندى : باي 
وسكرت وراحت اركب سيارة ابوها لان السواق راح لانهم تاخرو من سبع ونص الييين 12 ومشى هو لانهم تاخرو
فيصل : يلاا رشا 
رشا : احلف
فيصل: هههه الحمدالله 
رشا : اختي وصديقتي تعبانه تببغاني اروح للبيت والله مااروح 
فيصل : اعصابك اعصابك خلانامي بس الملاببس كيفك
رشا : بكيفه مو لازم 
فيصل : خلاص بجيبها لك بعد شوي 
رشا : خلاص 
ونوف اعرفت كل السالفه والكل عرف بسالفة جوري 
رجعت جوري والهام ورشا نامو عندهم 
وراحت جوري لغرفتها وراحت وراها رشا 
رشا : نامي ياجوري 
جوري : لا وانتي 
لا تخافين بنوم 
وسرير جوري نفرين يعني يكفي لاثنين ونامت جنبها رشا ماجاها نوم بسبب جوري 
الهام فتحت الباب ولقت جوري نايمه ومثل الملاك جلست جنبها وجلست تلمس شعرها ووجها النااعم وتسولف مع رشا 
الهام جلست ساعتي عند جوري: الهام بروح لغرفتي تعالي تسهرين معاي 
رشا : اوكي يلا 
وراحت وسهرت هي والهام على شبسات وحلويات وافلام خذوها من عند جوري وشغلوها في غرفة الهام 
وبعدين داخت رشا قالت: بروح انام 
الهام : وانا بعد 
وراحت تنام عند جوري ..وقامت جوري الساعه تسعه واخذت لها شاور ولبست بنطلون جينز وتيشير اصفر ونزلت تحت ولقت ابوها وامها ومها بنت الهام يفطرون ورجعت تصعد وجلست تتذكر لما تقول وتلقى ابوها يرحب بها وهي تقول له هلا وغلا صبح الخير وابوها نفس الشيء جلس يتذكر حنانه عليها وحنانها عليه ةعرف انه خسر شخص غالي 
مها: بابا عود ليث تسعد الدرد اذا ثافتك انت دربتها لانها هي تقول ان بابا درحني لاني انا كنت امس ابغى اروح انام وقالت بصوت عااالي مرا قولي ابوي درحني.... (بابا عود ليش تصعد الدرج اذا شافتك انت ضربتها لانها هي تقول ان بابا جرحني لاني انا كنت امس ابغى اروح انام وقالت بصوت عااالي مرا قولي ابوي جرحني)..
ابو الهام : هي قالت كذ1ا 
مها : انا ماااكذب 
ام الهام حطت لها فطور وجلست تاكلها بالغصب وقامت رشا ووراها على طول الهام 
وكلهم مجتمعين في غرفة جوري 
الهام : بنات ليش مانطلع نتغدى برا والغدى علي يعني انا عازمتك 
رشا : ياريت 
جوري : اذا ودكم روحو
الهام : تروحين معنا ؟
جوري : لا وش يوديني 
رشا : ماراح اروح انا اذا جوري مي رايحه 
الهام : تكفين عشان خاطري ولا مالي خاطر عندك
جوري: ............
رشا: الصمت علامة الرضا 
جوري : عشانكم والله 
وراحت ولبست عباتها وهم طالعين ابوها بصاله وامها بالمطبخ
الهام : تبغى ششيء يبا 
ابو الهام : سلامتك انتبهي لنفسك 
جوري اللي ميته قهر وودها تقول تبغى شيء او تبوس راسه قبل ماتطلع 
وظل الصمت على جوري 
رشا : يلا عمي مع السلامه 
ابو الهام : بحفظ الرحمن 
ابو الهام : جوري انتبهي لنفسك 
جوري ولا كأن احد يكلمها وطلعت 
راحو تغدو ورججعو لقو عن باب البيت الشباب مجتمعين اللي هم نواف وفيصل وعبدالرحمن والامهات ونوف ومهوي تبكي وام الهام والباقي يهدونهم 
جوري بخوف: وش فيكم 
الهام اللي صرخت لما شافت السرير طالع وابوها فيه : ابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي لااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااا مامات مامات 
فهد زوجها : مامات ياالهام هدي بس اهو اغمى عليه ولا قدرو يصحونه وماقدرنا نسوي شيء الا الاسعاف 
جوري اه ياجوري 
جوري مسكت يد الدكتور ووتهز ه وهي خامقتها العبره : وش فيه بسرعه قل وشفييييه بسررعه تكلم ياحيوان
الدكتو : مانعرف وش فيه 
وجلست بالرض وتقول : لاتروووح لاتروححححححح تكفى لاتروح والله احبك والله انت اعز مخلوووق عندي والله والله 


وجاء مشاري ولد خالتها وقومه وركبها السياره 
جوري نزلت : وقالت بروووووووووح مع ابوي بروح معه اخا يقوم ويدوري 
وراحت تركض لان اللي راكب سيارة الاسعاف (فيصل- نواف- فهد – والهام-) 
جوري : واحد منكم ينزل بركب مع ابوي بسرعه ونزل فهد وجلست جنب الهام 
جوري: با با والله اسفه والله <وهي ماسكه يده> تكفى لاتروح والله احبك وربي مستحيل احد يجي مثل غلاتك مستحيل 
فيصل : خلاص ياجوري مو صاير الا كل خير 
جوري : انت شب ولا كلمه تفهم 
الهام مسكت جوري وجوري نامت على كتف الهام 
جوري : ماراح يموت صح 
الهام : انشاءالله 
جوري : لا قولي ايه قولي ايه قولي اكيد 
الهام تبكي وهي تهدي جوري وتبي من يهديها 
.....
ام الهام وين البنات 
رشا : ركبو مع ابوهم مع فيصل ونواف 
ام الهام يلا اجل امشو وركبو مع السواق ورا الاسعاف 
........... 
فتح عينه ابو الهام بعد المغذي والاكسجين اللي عطووه في الاسعاف 
جوري : بابا قمت 
ابو الهام بس يكرر اسم جوري على لسانه 
ابو الهام يلتفت على فيصل ونواف : اذا مت ماابغاكم تخلون جوري والهام وام الهام انتبهو لهم مثل اخوانهم اهم ماعندهم اخوان بس انتم مثلهم 
فيصل ونواف : لاتقول كذا ياعمي
نواف : بتقوم انشاءالله وبتصير انت معهم

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

جوري : بابا اذا مت خذني معاك لاتخليني تكفي ماابي اجلس لحالي تكفى لاتروح لاتروح 
ابو الهام : لا ياجوري انتي توك صغيره انا كبير وهذا وقت موتي موب باقي الا قليل ويمكن الحين ياخذ الله روحي الحين وماابيكم تنزعجون عشان مااتعذب في قبري خليكم فرحانين عشاني بس 
الهام : الله لايقوله والله يخلي لكل ضعيف قويه 
جوري تنهدت وجلست تفكر بكل ايامها مع ابوها يوم يوديها المستشفى وهي تعبانه وكل شيء 
التفت جوري على الهام وقالت له بصوت واطي عشان ماتضيق صدر ابوها : الهام مااقدر اتنفس والله يارب امووت 
الهام : الله لا يقولهوالهام تشيل اللثام من وجه جوري لاتشيلينه خليني اموت انا وابوي مع بعض واغمى على جوري وصارو يصحونها وفيصل منهبل على وجهه جوري وحطو في وجه جوري الاكسجين ووصلو المستشفى وقامت جوري وقالت الهام : هاه وشو اللي يوجعك 
جوري ولا شيء 
وقامو مع ابوهم وظلو ينتظرون عن الباب حق غرفة الانعاش لحد ماجو الباقين طلع الدكتور وراحت جوري وكلهم لعنده 
الدكتور : من فيكم الجوري 
الكل التفت على جوري 
جوري : انا 
الدكتور : والهام 
الكل التفت على الهام 
الهام : انا 
وام الهام : انا بس اخلص وش فيه 
الدكتور: ذا المريض كل شوي بيقول جوري الهام وام الهام 
جوري : طيب اخلص وش فيه الحين 
الدكتور : مثل الغزال مافيه أي حاجه 
جوري: الحمدالله يارب 
الدكتور : انتي زعلانه منو ياجوري 
جوري باستغراب : ليش ؟
الدكتور : هو بيقول سامحيني ياجوري سامحيني 
جوري : ممكن ادخل 
الدكتور : لحد ماانقله لغرفته ..... بس انتو تبغو غرفه ولا جناح 
الهام : لا جناح 
الدكتور: خلاص 
طلعو ابو الهام من الغرفه وجوري على طول عنده : بابا تسمعني 
ابو الهام : ايه ياجوري مافيني شيء 
وراحت من عنده جوري وشغلت في جوالها اغنية ياابوي اهي تموت في هذي الاغنيه 
وكانت مو مركبه سماعات يعني الكل يسمع الاغنيه يعني اللي عندها بس اهلها وعمانها
راحت لها الهام وسحبت الجوال
جوري : جيبيه < ببرود 
الهام : لا 
جوري : جيبيه قبل لاتثور اعصابي 
وعطتها الهام الجوال ورجعت تشغلها جلست تبكي عليها هي والهام وكل اللي عندها غير الشباب
والكل يقولها سكريه وهي موراضيه تعيد وتزيد بهالاغنيه 
وحطوه بالجناح ودخلو عنده جوري جالسه جنب ابوها وتسولف معاه وتسولف شوي مع الحريم وترجع لابوها 
وخلصت الزياره ام الهام بتجلس عند ابو الهام والبنات رشا: جوجو تعالي معانا بليييييييز 
جوري : هاه لاوييييييييين 
جوري : ماما اروح 
ام الهام : براحتك 
رشا : يااااااااهوه وحتى انتي يانوووف بترجعين معنا 
نوف : احلمي 
رشا : لا شدعوى احلم 
نوف : ايه لما جيتينا مانمتي انتم اللي ارجعو معاااي 
جوري : ايه صح ليش ماننام عند عمتي <<تبغى الفكه من فيصل>>
رشا : لا والله اليوم عندي وبكرا نروح عندك يانوووف
نوف : اكيد 
رشا : وانا بكذب عليك
نوف : خلاص 
جوري بالمرا خايفه لانو ماتعرف وش اللي بيصير بينها وبين فيصل وهي ماتعرف شعورها اتجاهه مره تحس انو تحبه وماتقدر على فراقه ومرا تحس انو اخوها او ولد عمها .
طلعو وراحت جوري مع سيارة فيصل لان فيها البنات وابو فيصل وام فيصل في سياره 
جوري اللي كانت ملتزمه بالصمت من خوفها من فيصل لان من صارت المشكله وهي اول مره تشوفه .
رشا كانت قددام ووراها جوري ونوف ورا فيصل 
وبعدين مرو بيت الجوري عشان تاخذ ملابسها 
جوري وهي نازله : فيصل اذا تبغى تروح روح انا بجي مع السواق 
فيصل : لالا ننتظرك 
وراحت جابت شنطة ملابسها وركبت 
وراحو للبيت ابو فيصل

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على البااارت الروووووعه...
             تحياتيـ,,,

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

الله يسلمك بنت عموووو
ليه ماااتعلقي على شخصياااات؟؟؟
تبيني اكمل الرواااااية ولا؟؟؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هلا والله بنت عمووووو...~~
           اكيييد جووري بتعرس على فيصل...>> عندي احسااس..هههه
                                  بس هذا تعليقي..
                                           ياريت بنت عمووو تنزلي الباااارت 
                                                          تحياتي...]
                                                               مجنونة  وحلوووة ~ ~

----------

